# Hog hunting



## bornforsurvival (Jul 30, 2013)

A couple of questions:
Do wild hogs really exist in Michigan? I've been reading on this forum and there are some who sound like we're in the middle of a hog apocalypse and then others who deny their existence.

Regardless, if they ARE a few wild hogs, where are they located because I would like to get one with my bow.

I live on the west side of the state and have heard more reports of cougars then hogs, so I need some guidance.
Thanks!


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

All the info you need.....with maps of sitings and kills.

http://michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_55230---,00.html


----------

